

Opera mobile store - unencrypted credit card form - flibble

http://i.imgur.com/GWLAz.png<p>I'll take Tesco's attempt over that.
======
MattBearman
Wow, that is not only worrying, but I'm fairly sure it's breaking PCI
compliance. I don't have an account so I can't check, but is it possible the
payment form is in an HTTPS iframe? If not what happens if you manually put
https in the url?

